

Malleable social graphs and mini-mobs: why Facebook could destroy Foursquare - od
http://scobleizer.com/2010/03/25/malleable-social-graphs-and-mini-mobs-why-facebook-could-destroy-foursquare-with-one-check-in/

======
greenlblue
I think there is a need for more social analysis of all these technologies and
the possible long term consequences. Most people have a very limited view of
the world and technology is supposed to do the opposite by opening up avenues
that we wouldn't have explored because of high entry barriers and whatnot. A
malleable social graph seems to be a step in the wrong direction. My view of
things is limited and myopic and I don't want emerging technology reinforcing
that habit by actually adapting to my current habits and regurgitating it back
to me.

------
aptimpropriety
I could be totally off with this analogy, but this argument is similar to the
thinking that overtook my mind a few months ago when I was doing a case study
on whether or not Apple should release an eBook reader (complete coincidence).

I kept thinking to myself, "Why would anyone ever buy an eBook reader?
Netbooks are becoming cheaper and cheaper (much cheaper than readers even
then), smartphones are becoming better and better - and those are full-fledged
computers."

To this day, I still don't completely know the answer....except what I do know
is that a lot of people spend a lot of money on eBook readers. Perhaps it's
something along the lines of facebook chat - just because facebook has it, and
ALL your facebook friends are on it doesn't mean people have switched over to
it en masse. I still use and prefer many other chat programs - perhaps for
stylistic, habitual, or illogical reasons - but significant reasons enough.

To foursquare - I say keep going. At the very least, competition is good, and
at best, I think you have a good shot.

------
tokenadult
I'm finding the concept of "malleable social graphs" in this article fits well
with my desires for the next advances in social networking applications. Food
for thought.

------
Aetius
Oww my brain! Please stop making up these useless buzzwords!

